# Angeltrips für jugendliche (14) nach norwegen



## GoFishing1 (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo meine Kameraden #h,
Ich und mein Angelkamerad (14 jahre alt) wolle in den Sommerferien an die Seen und Flüssen von Norwegen #6Jetzt wäre mein Frage an euch ob ihr ein paar Angebote kennt ich wohne in der nähe von heidenheim (Baden-Würtemberg)  


Danke #6


----------



## kroatiaboy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeltrips für jugendliche (14) nach norwegen*

Hallo,
ich bin 15 und wäre auch an einem Angelurlaub interessiert.


----------

